

This Is How a Twitter-Based Hedge Fund Beat the Stock Market - pham
http://theatlanticwire.com/business/2011/08/how-twitter-based-hedge-fund-beat-stock-market/41389/

======
mcphilip
FTA:

 _But it's not all about the tweets. Understanding the way people are feeling
is the underlying principal behind the magic, but other factors ultimately
decide what gets traded and how. The algorithm also looks at how the market
looks at that moment along with commodities pricing, explains Jordan._

So the article is not about _how_ the hedge fund used twitter to beat the
market, just how it happened to beat the market over a _single_ highly
volatile month using twitter as a factor into the algorithms that decide when
and what to trade.

~~~
rick888
Exactly. If they can consistently predict the results over a year, I will be
impressed.

